# Congestive Heart Failure, Need Advice



## mrguggles (Mar 21, 2008)

My 9 yr old Maltese was just diagnosed with CHF. He's on medication with the vet but I'm hoping there's more I can do at home. Maybe vitamins and herbs? I've read a little about that. Do I just go to the health section of a store and buy it off the shelf? If so how do get him to take it? Grind it or cut it up? He's a little heavy to so I'm putting him on an all wet diet but how much, 1/3 or 1/4 cup. I use Innova so I know it's packed with nutrition. Please any advice would help me. Thank You so much.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

As far as feeding, if he's used to what you are giving him, slowly cut back on it each week.

If this is a new diet, I'd start at the reccomended feeding level, weight him every week, and adjust as needed- slowly cutting 1/4 or 1/8 a cut every week until you see weight loss. Then you hold him at that amt, if he loses more than he should, bump it up a bit, if he loses some weight, then holds it, leave it around there- you have to play with it a bit.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

You need to ask your vet about this as with congestive heart failure you need a low salt, low protein diet. Normally they place the dog on HD ( Hill Science diet for hearts) but there are some better foods made for a heart patient. ( all heart type foods- but memory fails me what they are..) 
Adding cranberry capsules help to reduce the water in the body- as well as the heart. With a maltese I would say 1/3 of a capsule ( 405 mg) of cranberry best given at night. This will help alot with retained water in the dog.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a Rottie/Dobe mix with Cardiomyopathy. He has had this for 9 months now and hanging in there. You will have to watch your dog's sodium intake. I changed his food to Royal Canin Prescription Diet called Early Cardiac. I believe it is only available through your vet. You can research this on Royal Canin's website. It has all the important nutrients for his heart condition. I also give him pet tabs plus vitamins and I add a liquid form of Flaxseed oil and Omega oil to his food. 

What type of medication is your dog on? Is he on Lasix?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Thank you dogmom- I knew there was a better heart diet than Hills. Thank you.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> Thank you dogmom- I knew there was a better heart diet than Hills. Thank you.


I will never feed my dogs Hills again  Too many bad experiences.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Dogmom07 said:


> I will never feed my dogs Hills again  Too many bad experiences.


 I agree but I knew the dog had to be on a diet for the heart to reduce sodium intake and reduce fluid.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

My Bailey has a heart condition and his vet wasnt comfortable with putting him on meds yet as they have side effects of their own.
Right now (as they practice holistic as well as traditional medicine) they suggested I put Bailey on 
Vasculin, CoQ10 and taurine tablets from any health store or pharmacy.
Perhaps ask about them.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> I agree but I knew the dog had to be on a diet for the heart to reduce sodium intake and reduce fluid.


If I had not known about Royal Canin, I would have recommended Hills too. 

Hills is actually what my vet recommended for reduced sodium and fluid. I found out about Royal Canin through a Holistic Vet, I asked for an alternative to Hills. Not many people know about the Royal Canin prescription diet.


----------



## mrguggles (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank You all so much. He is on Lasix and Enapril. Its 2 days on the Enapril and I see a huge difference already. I'm searching for a multivitamin that has the necessary omega 3, taurine, vitamin e, etc... to strengthen his heart. Is there any such thing?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

No and adding vitamins with a heart condition might lead to retained minerals as they can not process as quickly. In this case I would say just a food change will help. Add the cranberry which helps to keep the fluid moving in the body not retrained the heart.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

mrguggles said:


> Thank You all so much. He is on Lasix and Enapril. Its 2 days on the Enapril and I see a huge difference already. I'm searching for a multivitamin that has the necessary omega 3, taurine, vitamin e, etc... to strengthen his heart. Is there any such thing?


Mel is on Enalapril and Lasix also. Ask your vet about a new med called Pimobendan. It is new to the US and has worked very well for Mel. Your dog's condition may not require this but it cannot hurt to inquire. You may want to find a dog food that contains Omega 3 and Taurine, as I mentioned, the Royal Canin Early Cardiac has both of these ingredients. Borzoimom gave you good information on not adding vitamins and changing food as your best option. 

Here is some information on Pimobendan: 

Dogs suffering from heart failure can gain an extra nine months of life over conventional treatments by using pimobendan, a study published in the Journal of the American Animal Hospital Association (JAAHA) says.

Overall, one in ten (10%) dogs will be diagnosed with various forms of heart disease during their lifetime. The most common of these is caused by degeneration of the heart valves, causing them to become leaky. This condition is known as atrioventricular valvular disease.

The study found that dogs with congestive heart failure due to atrioventricular valvular disease treated with conventional therapy including an ACE inhibitor lived on average for 128 days approximately four months. However, the dogs which received pimobendan (Vetmedin®, Boehringer Ingelheim), lived on average 415 days around 9 months longer compared to those who did not receive pimobendan.

Aside from a prolonged lifetime, the study found a rapid response to pimobendan. Within seven days over 50% of dogs were symptom free. Based on these results, pimobendan should be considered as a primary treatment when atrioventricular valvular disease progresses to clinical heart failure concluded the lead investigator and author of the study Christophe Lombard, veterinary cardiologist from the University of Bern, Switzerland.


----------



## mrguggles (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow, thats' some great news! I'm going to ask the vet at his next visit. Update: so far since slightly adjusting his meds he is doing remarkably well! No more labored breathing, he's more frisky and even plays! In April he is going to get an eccogram to see how bad it is. Wish him luck and say a prayer!!! Thank You All!!


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

Good luck to your baby!


----------



## mrguggles (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you DOGMOM07. Great advice, we had him on the Enapril and Lasix. He was up and down, did adjustments and has now been on the Pimobendan for a couple of weeks. He is doing fabulous. Your advice is giving my little Guggle guy quality of life that is irreplacable. I thank you and Guggles does too!

And thank you all for your advice. You have helped me and Guggles through a tough time. I will keep you posted and please send him prayers because this little guy deserves it.

Thank You all and God Bless!


----------

